# What is going on!?!?!?



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

let me start by saying I am sorry for never getting on, laptop broke but I have an iPhone till I can get a new one so I will do what I can.
Now here is what's weird.
My mushrooms just started putting out tenticles. They look like feeding tenticles bit I have never herd of a mushroom doing this. They extended to about 5" before retracting. They have never done this before so I have no idea what's going on. Any ideas?


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

That's not a Mushroom.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

no that is a picture of my chalice, i went ot the lfs and asked the expert there. he said they were just pissed off. turns out my alk is through the roof! looks like its water change time for me


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow did I ever misread. I now see that your Chalice is in your sig and not posted with the question - duh!

OK, what you saw were mesenterial filaments which are part of a rudimentary digestive system for Mushrooms. This is a defensive posture for stressed Mushrooms.


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Agree with above,,, Them tentacles or guts as I call them can digest the mushroom or even near by corals so keep an eye on them.


----------

